# Signature - Show off your stuff?



## redheelerdog (Jul 18, 2016)

I used to have three "show off your stuff" links in my signature. somehow they got removed (something I did).

How can I specify links to MY stuff?

The dialog shows the option of "My Albums" but that is really a list of the last posts I have replied to, and not threads I started.

Any ideas?













My stuff.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 18, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

They must have changed something, because that's what I get too.

Probably should PM Brian Mudd & ask him.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2016)

Been that way for quite some time now. It started after the last site upgrade.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 19, 2016)

Since the last up grade I do not get my "Daily" digest of members or threads I follow?  

Have re set it main times but still no daily email.


----------

